

GM Hikaru Nakamura-Cyborg vs. Stockfish Live Webcast - solray
http://www.chess.com/tv

======
acomjean
This was confusing. Nakamura Cyborg is a human playing and chess computer
program called stockfish. Live commentary is on twitch...

~~~
DragonVariation
Cyborg refers to Naka's playing tandem with Rybka. So it's part man, part
engine against the best engine in the world (sans opening book).

The match is essentially to see if a human GM can bridge the gap between the
best engine in the world and an older, significantly weaker engine.

